# Signing up for Hunt test question



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't believe so, those are designations applicable to field trials, not hunting tests.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you signing up for your first Hunt Test? Oooooh!

I noticed those too, I don't know what they mean either, and I leave them blank too.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes it's our first hunt test. I've done 2 picnic tests with Lucy in May and June. Now we're ready for the real thing. This is a NAHRA hunt test which has rules a bit different from AKC or CKC or HRC. There are 5 singles. 2 on land, 2 on water, then last one is judge's choice. I'm signed up for both days. It takes 4 passes to get the SR (started hunter) title in NAHRA. Lucy is learning doubles now and doing well. She's had both live and dead birds, ducks, pigeons and chukars. She's had lots of retrieves on water and land, high and low cover. Hope I've thought of everything. One last training on Friday. Lucy's in super good shape, lean and muscular. So I've got my fingers crossed. Any other words of wisdom for a first timer? Lucy's not the one I'm worried about. I'm just the clueless handler!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE NAHRA tests! Boomer has his Started and Gladys has her Hunter title.
FUN FUN FUN FUN!!
I was thinking of trying NAHRA Senior this year. I have to look at the rules and see if I'm trippin' or not. 
Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The NAHRA people here are very nice. I joined their club to support the tests. The picnics are very nice and well done. Last time I volunteered to run the gunner station. It was very educational. They were so patient with me and Lucy.

Hope you get a decide to run the senior, looks like fun!


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

You don't need to check any of those boxes for AKC hunt test entry. They only apply to field trials.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not an expert, but I think Restricted is something a breeder puts on a puppy's registration to AKC indicating that the dog cannot be bred (if it is AKC will not let you register the litter). Breeders charge more for puppies that are purchased for breeding, and they only want their best puppies from best litters to be bred. In this way they can handle those situations. The other terms I am not sure about. 

I run my Golden's in AKC and HRC hunt tests. Love it and sounds like you and dog are prepared, but know the judges will find ways to challenge your dog...like starting on top of a hill (will you dog look back and up when he returns), setting large Goose decoys on the side of where you start from, (will your dog be distracted?), putting duck decoys off to the side of both land and water entries, run the dog next to a dirt path or road (of course it will pull them away from the fall line)...so be expecting a few challenges....but it is fun for all!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Restricted in this sense means something entirely different....there are field trials where certain entry requirements must be met and if so then you check those boxes to indicate the dog's status. But it is their status relative to FT accomplishments/owner status that it applies here.

From the FT regs:

An Open All-Age Stake at a Retriever trial shall be for all dogs.

A Limited All-Age Stake at a Retrievertrial shall be for dogs that have previously been placed or awarded a Judges’ Award of Merit in an Open All-Age Stake,
Limited All-Age Stake, Special All-Age Stake, Restricted All-Age Stake, Amateur All-Age Stake, or OwnerHandler Amateur All-Age Stake carrying Championship
points in each case, or that have been placed first or second in a Qualifying Stake or an Owner-Handler Qualifying Stake.

A Special All-Age Stake at a Retriever trial shall be for dogs that, during the period comprised of the previous calendar year and the current calendar year
prior to the date of closing of entries for such trial, have been placed or awarded a Judges’ Award of Merit in an Open All-Age, Limited All-Age, Special All-Age,
Restricted All-Age, Amateur All-Age, or Owner-Handler Amateur All-Age Stake carrying Championship points in each case, or have been placed first or second in a Qualifying Stake.

A Restricted All-Age Stake at a Retriever trial shall be for dogs that have been previously placed in an Open All-Age Stake, a Limited All-Age Stake, a Special
All-Age Stake, a Restricted All-Age Stake, an Amateur All-Age Stake or an Owner-Handler Amateur All-Age Stake, in each case carrying championship points.

An Amateur All-Age Stake at a Retriever trial shall be for any dogs, if handled in that stake by persons who are Amateurs (as determined by the Field Trial
Committee of the trial-giving club).

An Owner-Handler Amateur All-Age Stake at a Retriever trial shall be for any dog, if handled in that stake by an Amateur who is the registered owner
or co-owner of such dog or a member of said owner or co-owner’s family, as defined in Section 2 of this Chapter. The handler of the dog must be the owner at the time entries close


----------

